# Gary a Graffman interview



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I enjoyed reading this interview with the celebrated pianist and teacher, Gary Graffman. Thought some others might be interested as well:

http://www.examiner.com/article/interview-with-pianist-gary-graffman


----------

